# siz benim arkadaşımsınız / arkadaşlarımsınız



## FlyingBird

İs it possible to say 'siz benim arkadaşımsınız' when we are talking to one person but in polite way or should be 'arkadaşlarımsınız' as i already put 'siz'?


----------



## Rallino

_Siz benim arkadaşımızsınız_ feels more correct to my ears.


----------



## serbestnazim

If your addressee is just one person, then you should say "arkadaşımsınız". In that case you cannot say "arkadaşlarımsınız".

If you are addressing to more than one person, then you can say one of the following:
- Siz benim arkadaşlarımsınız.
- Sizler benim arkadaşımsınız.
- Sizler benim arkadaşlarımsınız.
The repetition of the plural suffix in the last one makes it sound a bit weird, though, at least to my ears.


----------



## serbestnazim

Rallino said:


> _Siz benim arkadaşımızsınız_ feels more correct to my ears.



Really? I must say it sounds weird to me. It could perhaps be okay in an old movie or something, but otherwise I'd find it odd.


----------



## Rallino

Interesting. Me, on the other hand, I can easily imagine a scenario where I tell three or four friends of mine: "Size asla böyle bir şey yapmam. Siz (üçünüz) benim arkadaşımsınız."


----------



## serbestnazim

Now I see. It was just the spelling. In Rallino's first post it says "arkadaşım*ız*sınız" which would mean "you are *our *friend(s)".

And "siz benim arkadaşımsınız" sounds completely natural to me.


----------



## Rallino

Oops! I don't know where that extra _-ız_- came from 
You're right, of course.


----------



## FlyingBird

serbestnazim said:


> If your addressee is just one person, then you should say "arkadaşımsınız". In that case you cannot say "arkadaşlarımsınız".
> 
> If you are addressing to more than one person, then you can say one of the following:
> - Siz benim arkadaşlarımsınız.
> - Sizler benim arkadaşımsınız.
> - Sizler benim arkadaşlarımsınız.
> The repetition of the plural suffix in the last one makes it sound a bit weird, though, at least to my ears.


İ don't understand what 'sizler' mean.'Siz' mean 'you (plural)' but is it the same?


----------



## Rallino

_Sizler _ is a less common form of _siz_, used in more formal occasions to refer to more than one person with respect. You can usually hear it in a conference, for example.


----------



## FlyingBird

Rallino said:


> _Sizler _ is a less common form of _siz_, used in more formal occasions to refer to more than one person with respect. You can usually hear it in a conference, for example.


so if it reffer only to more than one person then how it's possible to use 'sizler benim arkadaşımsınız' because you cannot say 'siz*ler*' and 'arkadaşımsınız' the it should be 'arkadaş*lar*ımsınız'?


----------



## Rallino

Sizler benim arkadaşımsınız.
Sizler benim arkadaşlarımsınız.

It is hard to tell which one is more correct grammarwise, but as serbestnazim stated above, repeating the plural suffix sounds bad and/or cumbersome, so it feels more natural to go with singular: arkadaşımsınız.


----------

